# 720 King Cab 4x4 Brush Guard / Push Bar



## baseballguru44 (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone know where I can get a decent brush guard / pull bar? Maybe some lights as well (roof or bumper)? 1985 720 King Cab 4x4. Mines pretty much stock but I was looking at adding a few things. I'm having a hard time finding any "accessories."


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know if they go back that far, but you might try 4x4parts.com. They carry a lot of off-road accessories for Nissan trucks and SUVs. If they don't, contact them and they may be able to point you in the right direction. Just keep in mind that there may not be much out there specifically for the 720 as they are getting to be rather rare these days.


----------



## baseballguru44 (Sep 10, 2019)

They unfortunately didn't have anything. I actually managed to find bed bars that should be exact fit, but I'm not really looking for that right now. I'll probably have to weld one up if I want one. Maybe even find a Toyota one that fits "good enough."


----------

